# Savage Package Deals



## maxstar (Dec 1, 2005)

Anyone know anything about the Savage package deals that come with a scope? I'm in the market for a bolt action rifle, probably chambered in 300 win mag. The price on these is in my neighborhood. Should I go with a wood stock or synthetic? I'll primarily be hunting in central and northern California. And if anyone has any suggestions please let me know. I've been looking at used guns too. Anyone know of any good online gun classifieds. Anyone know of any guns for sale? Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

You certainly won't go wrong with the Savage as they are good shooting guns right out of the box. As for the package deals, all the Savages Package rifles I have looked at are with the Simmons 3-9 8-Point scope which is sold at WalMart for about $49.00. If the 300 Win Mag comes with that same scope I seriously don't think it will hold up very long. Simmons does make some decent scopes but that is not one of them. You don't have to spend a arm and a leg for a scope as some claim but if you look around you can find a decent dependable scope in the $200-$300 range. Maybe even cheaper if you shop around. Last two scopes I purchased were a Busnell 3200 Elite and a Weaver Classic V24. Both scopes have served me well and were not that expensive.


----------



## maxstar (Dec 1, 2005)

thanks much for the advise


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

3-9x 8 points aren't the best scopes. I would look at upgrading in the future if you decide to go that route.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

My wife's uncle offers a package deal and he's offering a Savage .223/Tasco scope (suppose to be a good one), it is a awesome deal. Email me if interested. He lives in Minot. trust me, the price is more than right. Well under $500.00


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I agree with Gohon. Savage is a good buy, but the scope is poor. Not only the scope but the rings they supply are really bad (1 screw at top). A friend of mine bought the package in a 270 and the first time out the scope slide. He torqued them tight and it did the same again a few rounds later. I would suggest buying the rifle and with it and a set of good rings (Leupold or Burris) and the best scope you can afford. I have a Weaver V16 that is good but the new Nikon Buckmasters for the same price is a little better when it comes to light transmission.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The Savage is a great rifle, I can't understand why they put together the package deals that they do. The crap that they use for scope and scope mounts is ridiculous, they would be better off not offering a package deal at all.

Buy a Savage rifle alone, and get your own mounts and scope, you'll be a lot happier and will likely spend less money in the long run.

I love my 10FP and would not hesitate to buy another.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## tykempster (Jan 28, 2006)

I got the 110 Package in 7mm Rem Mag and the rings sucked, but the scope is holding up fine. Before next year I'm gonna get a better scope, but I gotta wait till schools out to work for the money.


----------



## Jendon6653 (Feb 6, 2006)

I bought one of the Savage 112 heavy barrel .300 Win mags and mounted a Simmons aetec 2.5-10x scope on it. This rifle would group under an inch at 200 yards consistantly with 165 grain bullets. This load will cook at about 3100 ft. per second and believe me when you hit a whitetail out to 200 yds. you dont have to track, buy one and enjoy.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Wood is pretty. Synthetics will last forever and never deform, but they will scratch.

The Savage package rifles leave a lot to be desired in the scope. For such a superb rifle, I can't believe they went with such low-quality rings and optics.

Me, I love my 10FP-LE2. And I love my NcStar scope. $110 gets you 6.5-24x50mmAO with an illuminated reticle. Impractical for hunting, but mine is a target gun.


----------



## yellowtail3 (Dec 20, 2006)

I had one, a 111F in .270 - I liked it. Killed my biggest deer with it.

I've since graduated to a Marlin 336, a much prettier gun (and just as effective on the whitetail)


----------

